# How Do I disable my Odometer for towing?



## spepi (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a 1995 Nissan Altima SE. I am going to be towing it across country on a tow dolly. To keep the odometer fro adding 3000 miles from just rolling down the road, I want to turn it off. Is there a cabel, a fuse, a relay?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chrispel (May 2, 2004)

If you are using a tow dolly the front wheels will not touch the ground so you will not change the miles on your car.


----------



## enigma94 (Apr 29, 2004)

but if for some reason you have the front wheels on the road, take out the gauge cluster, i believe that will elliminate the miles.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The speedometer/odometer is driven by a gear in the transmission so if the front wheels are on a tow dolly then it won't register any miles.

Troy


----------

